# Trouble removing clutch on a stihl 066



## Exmasonite (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey all... so, i'm having some trouble removing the clutch from my 066.  

It's a used saw and i'm a novice as far as chainsaw maintenance goes.  Why do i want to do this?  B/c i can see a LOT of black gunk in around/behind the clutch.  

was looking at this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtyf6uIKPZw

I have put a length of doubled rope into the cylinder.  I am using my "stihl wrench", going CLOCKWISE on the clutch.  I have torqued pretty hard and have gotten nothing... am debating getting something to extend the tool to get more leverage but not sure that's a good idea. 


So, basic question : How hard can i "torque" on a clutch?  Any other thoughts on what I can do? can i squirt some sort of lube in there?  

I feel like i'm headed to a visit to the pro shop but figured i'd ask here first.  I have to find a new shop as my local one couldn't even get this saw to fire and i got it on the 2nd pull.


----------



## JeffT (Mar 31, 2011)

They can be stubborn.I don't think you'll hurt it.Use a socket and breaker bar.Just be careful not to get the rope caught in the exhaust port or transfers.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

The easy way to get these stuck nuts off is with a half inch impact wrench. Hold the clutch by hand with gloves but hold it so the crank can give with the rotation.  It won't hurt your hands and it'll spin the nut right off.  David


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys... 

I tried for awhile longer and no luck.  I squirted some WD 40 in there and decided to left it sit overnight.  One thing i need to do is get a GOOD deep set of auto sockets that can fit the clutch.  The Stihl tool slipped 2-3x and i don't want to strip that baby.  

2 questions:

1) Will counter turning the nut on the opposite side of the axle (on the flywheel) be beneficial or do more harm?  If helpful, does that nut turn clockwise or counterclockwise? (I'd imagine counterclockwise since the clutch is clockwise)

2) Any benefit to me firing up the saw, do a little cutting and try to work on it "hot"? (with gloves of course).  Will warming everything up loosen things at all?  I'm worried about the cylinder being too hot and maybe melting the rope or something though.


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 31, 2011)

also, as far as the "rope" is concerned:  I started with some paracord but ended up using a small bungee cord because a) it was thicker and i figured less likely to get stuck and b) the elastic of the bungee has a little more "give".  

Is there any way to know whether you've fouled up the rope in one of those ports?


----------



## JeffT (Mar 31, 2011)

Just remove the spark-plug and use a rod for a gauge to set the piston 3/4-1'' below the top of the stroke.Don't spin the crank with the rope inserted.You can also remove the muffler and watch the piston stroke.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2011)

Put some ass in to it! 

But be careful, the last stubborn one I did almost (should have probably by judging at the size of the scar) cost me 4-5 stitches to my finger.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Put some ass in to it!
> 
> But be careful, the last stubborn one I did almost (should have probably by judging at the size of the scar) cost me 4-5 stitches to my finger.




lol and use anything but the scrench.


----------



## Jags (Mar 31, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> I tried for awhile longer and no luck.



That just means you need a bigger wrench. :coolsmile:


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.  I'm gonna go out and get a proper set of sockets today and have another go at it tonight.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys. I'm gonna go out and get a proper set of sockets today and have another go at it tonight. Will keep you posted.




Pic's....Nothing like a good bloody knuckle!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys. I'm gonna go out and get a proper set of sockets today and have another go at it tonight. Will keep you posted.




Pic's....Nothing like a good bloody knuckle!


----------

